# Gmail problem



## Him007 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi,

I dnt know what happen to my IE browser; unable to open gmail.com says page can't be displayed. Even in the orkut.com home page is open put on the right hand side mns user name & password option also says the same.

It is amazing that all other website is working fine even yahoo & hotmail etc.

plz help

rgds
himanshu
__________
plz help


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 14, 2007)

its having problem since last 8 hrs.


----------



## Him007 (Feb 14, 2007)

But mine is not working for last three days


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL , TRY GOOGLING IT ......... MAybe u'll find the sol. if its happening to everybody.........


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 14, 2007)

mine gmail is working fine


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

well , gmail is of-course fine but its IE  who is troubling them............


----------



## Him007 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the problem sir why it's not opening on my machine?


----------



## anandk (Feb 14, 2007)

clear ur cache, reboot and try again. revert.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

dude reload the frame in case of orkut and keep that window active.. Tip: use firefox 4 gmail,orkut,youtube etc..


----------



## ilugd (Feb 15, 2007)

are you using a proxy?


----------



## Him007 (Feb 15, 2007)

No, I am not using any proxy.... If I have IE 6.0 then why should I go for firefox or netscape?
Problem is that why not opening? Yes I have cleared the cache, but no hope.

rgds,
himanshu


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

try wat i told u..


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 15, 2007)

gmail updated their homepage with signup link so, you guys might need to refresh your cache!


----------



## Him007 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sir, I have cleared the cache & history also, but no use........


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

have u tried checking ur AV of firewall settings


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 15, 2007)

have u tried some other browsers...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

it is happening today gmail is not working properly

cleared my cookies
restarted system but it doesnt work

as i can log in but cant logout or switch between inbox sent items or spams


----------



## Him007 (Feb 20, 2007)

hey I installed the opera latest version, but the problem is still same. Today I noticed that if I try to open google.com then messge is "page can't displayed" but google.co.in is working fine.
Both browsers (IE & Opera) are not able to open orkut & gmail website, cleared the cache, history, temp file.
any sollution?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

why not u try Firefox


----------



## ilugd (Feb 20, 2007)

piyush. Solve the problem will you?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

@ilugd

i got same problems sometimes in IE 
prefer i use Firefox and found no probs there

but i think the problem was due to some cookies or may be some adware or malware


----------



## Him007 (Feb 20, 2007)

ok today I will install the firefox.


----------



## Him007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, After installing the firefox problem is still there. 

One thing when I tried to open orkut home page, in the address bar window getting *www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx?done=*www.orkut.com/

if any spyware or adware problem then why other websites r working properly?
__________
plz help me..........


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

Him007 said:
			
		

> Hey, After installing the firefox problem is still there.
> 
> One thing when I tried to open orkut home page, in the address bar window getting *www.orkut.com/GLogin.aspx?done=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2F
> 
> ...


 
its just due to fact that orkut will get u first login into google and then redirect u to orkut

not to worryy about it

just tell me ur Antivirus Antispyware and Firwall u r using 

may be their settings affect ur access


----------



## Him007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi 

I am using, Symentec Antivirus for win 2k & AVG anti spyware 7.5 only. No firewall applications are installed on my comp.

Him007


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

its absolutely normal man..


----------



## Him007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sir,
If everything is ok then what is a problem? Should I have to format the sever   ?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

in your AV check status of blocked sites

also check status of allowed sites

i think there may be some changes


----------



## ilugd (Feb 23, 2007)

> Sir,
> If everything is ok then what is a problem? Should I have to format the sever


you going to format Gmail's server? Hey, I need to check my mails too.

<LOL>


----------



## Him007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ha Ha I am talking abt my server  . After disabling the avg problem is still there.........


----------



## Him007 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey any solution?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

why not u try gmail pop access in outlook and tell if its wokring or not


----------



## Him007 (Feb 27, 2007)

ok, then what abt orkut?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

Just tell me POP of outlook is working or not then i give u solution for orkut


----------



## Him007 (Feb 27, 2007)

yes it is working...... using outlook express.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

Then only solution is u to reinstall or repair ur XP


----------



## Him007 (Feb 28, 2007)

ok


----------

